# Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle



## mxsterwxmbxl (28. Juli 2016)

Nach einiger Lektüre zum Thema Feeder Montagen habe ich jetzt ausführlich getestet und werde meine Standard-Montage ändern. Ich wollte Euch nur an den Ergebnissen teilhaben lassen, nachdem ich auch viel Fehlinfos gelesen habe. Ich fischte bisher mit Schlaufenmontage und habe nun mehrfach mit einem geraden (nicht gebogenen!) Anti-Tangle versucht.

Aus meiner Sicht überwiegen ganz klar die Vorteile der Anti Tangle Montage:
+ Bisserkennung sehr gut, unverändert zur Schlaufe
+ Kein Verheddern, noch weniger als bei einer gut gebundenen Schlaufe 
+ Fisch kann bei Schnurbruch davonziehen
+ Weniger Verlust an Hauptschnur bei Schnurbruch
+ Die Montage ist kürzer als die Schlaufe und macht beim Einpacken der Angel weniger Mühe

Der einzige Nachteil sind die minimalen Mehrkosten für Anti Tangle und Gummiperle, um 0,50 EUR. Ich habe aber beim Feedern fast nie Hänger, fällt also nicht ins Gewicht.

Ich habe jetzt dauerhaft gewechselt und heute auch schon wieder eine schöne 40er Tinca gefangen.


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Ich mag die Schlaufe auch nicht, zuviele Knoten.
Anti Tangle Booms haben mir aber zuviel Widerstand für den Fisch.
Laufperle mit großem Durchmesser-> Gummiperle-> Wirbel ->Vorfach reicht mir völlig nd verwickelt bei mir auch nicht, solange ich Mono-Vorfächer verwende.
Bei Hängergefahr nehme ich statt eines karabiners in der laufperle eine Schnurschlaufe (etwas dünner als Hauptschnur) zum einschlaufen des Korbes, spart Totalabriße.


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Hallo grubenreiner,

das klingt auch nach einer leichten Montage, super.

Ich dachte auch immer, die anti tangle bieten Widerstand. Ich kannte nur die gebogenen. Jetzt habe ich die geraden probiert, da merkt der Fisch garantiert nix.

https://www.google.de/search?q=anti...hUKEwixpeq1spbOAhVFiywKHUoyAA8Q_AUICCgC&dpr=2


----------



## JonnyBannana (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

http://www.korum.co.uk/Item_KRA-35

besser als jedes antitangle boom und co

und es geht trotzdem nichts über schlaufe oder seitenarmmontage - der selbsthakeffekt ist ab und an nicht zu unterschätzen.

wo allerdings das problem beim zusammen packen liegt mit ner schlaufenmontage erschließt sich mir nicht, genau wie verhedderungen, ein ordentlich versteiftes oder verdralltes stück am anfang der vor schlaufe und da heddert nichts


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> der selbsthakeffekt ist ab und an nicht zu unterschätzen.



Wenn ich den will packe ich oberhalb der Laufperle noch nen Backstop hin. #6


----------



## JonnyBannana (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Wenn ich den will packe ich oberhalb der Laufperle noch nen Backstop hin. #6



womit der vorteil des freien fisches bei schnurbruch wegfällt, somit wäre der einzige vorteil vom das bessere verstauen der montage. es hat halt alles seine vor und nachteile

und da du vorteile vom boom aufführst #6


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> womit der vorteil des freien fisches bei schnurbruch wegfällt, somit wäre der einzige vorteil vom das bessere verstauen der montage. es hat halt alles seine vor und nachteile
> 
> und da du vorteile vom boom aufführst #6



Ich führe gar keine vorteile vom boom auf, ich mag kein boom wie oben erwähnt.
Und obendrein ist ein Backstopp safe, einen entsprechenden Stopper von der Schnur ziehen kriegt jeder Fisch hin, nen Schlaufenknoten öffnen wird schwierig.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Hmm,vielleicht machst was nicht richtig.|rolleyes
Ich hab den Tangelboom ebnso  benutzt,anfangs,wie die Schlaufenmontage.
Deine ,,Vorteile" kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Die Schlaufenmontage ist zwar nicht bei der CIPS zugelassen
aber man kann die Schlaufe auch so Knoten ,das wenn der Korb mal richtig hängt nur dieser aus der Schlaufe reisst ,man den Fisch aber dennoch bekommt.
Größter Vorteil m.e. nach ist das der Fisch beim anbiss erst in die Spitze geht bevor er das Blei überhaupt spürt.|uhoh:


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

hallo zusammen
mich Erinnern solche Diskussionen immer ein wenig an andere 
wie samsung vs apple oder geforce vs ati u.s.w
ich denke eher nicht das es ein richtig oder falsch bei solchen sachen gibt sondern eher was habe ich für vorleben und womit komme ich besser zurecht
auch habe ich das gefühl man muss aus allem gleich ne wissenschaft machen
ob anti tangle oder schleife beides hat vor und Nachteile
kommt ja auch darauf an wo man angelt wie leicht und wie schwer

ich Angel z.b oft mit so lauf perlen wo ein Wirbel dran ist
wenn ich ehrlich bin einfach aus Bequemlichkeit oder Faulheit so bin ich für MEINE Begebenheiten am flexibelsten kann z.b auch mal mit wenigen Handgriffen einen Schwimmer dran machen ohne groß umzubauen um köderfische zu stippen
klar werden jetzt welche sagen ist quatsch in einer min hat mans auch so umgebaut richtig aber
für mich ist dies der richtige weg und für jeden anderes eben ein andere
nur weill es mehr als eine möglichkeit gibt müssen die anderen nicht gleich falsch oder schlechter sein eben nur anders


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Ich bin wieder weg vom Antitangleboom. Ich habe die eine Zeit lang genutzt, v.a. aus Faulheit, weil die Montage so schön einfach ist und ich wirklich weniger Verhedderungen hatte. Allerdings ist wie oben beschrieben ein gewisser Selbsthakeffekt bei der Schlaufe gegeben. Meine Bissverwertung ist bei der Schlaufe deutlich (!) höher, so dass ich wieder auf sie zurückgreife.


----------



## JonnyBannana (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich führe gar keine vorteile vom boom auf, ich mag kein boom wie oben erwähnt.
> Und obendrein ist ein Backstopp safe, einen entsprechenden Stopper von der Schnur ziehen kriegt jeder Fisch hin, nen Schlaufenknoten öffnen wird schwierig.



nichtsdestotrotz führt der te die seiner meinung nach vorteile des booms auf. ohne jetzt haare zu spalten, aber der backstopp war die falsche antwort auf selbsthakeffekt, wenn man von den vermeintlichen vorteilen des booms im bezug auf fischschonende montage spricht. und die stops, die ich zum schnellen verändern der schlaufe z.b. nutze zieht auch maximal ein 15 pf karpfen von der schnur.......



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> auch habe ich das gefühl man muss aus allem gleich ne wissenschaft machen


das ist doch grade am feedern das schöne, dass man eine wissenschaft davon machen kann, da trennt sich nämlich die spreu vom weizen, ich persönlich finde es extrem interessant die montage jedesmal am wasser wieder so zu optimieren, das eine annähernd perfekte bissverwertung klappt.
sprich z.b. besonders auch vom looten, der vorfachlänge und schlaufenlänge


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Wissenschaft würde ich das nicht nennen, eher optimieren. 
Der eine freud sich eben das überhaupt etwas geht und der andere möchte das maximale heraus holen.  :q

Spaß haben sicher beide. :m


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



> das ist doch grade am Feedern  das schöne, dass man eine wissenschaft davon machen kann, da trennt  sich nämlich die spreu vom weizen, ich persönlich finde es extrem  interessant die montage jedesmal am wasser wieder so zu optimieren, das  eine annähernd perfekte bissverwertung klappt.
> sprich z.b. besonders auch vom looten, der vorfachlänge und schlaufenlänge


war so nicht gemeint das was du machst ist ja ok und sollte ja jeder machen 
aber sagst ja selbst das es ne optimierung ist
wäre ja blöd wenn man sich nicht verbessern würde aber genau das ist es am besten einfach mal selbst ausprobieren
ich meinte eher wenn es zu extem oder theoretisch wird
man kann ja darüber reden auch was man optimieren kann u.w.s oder wo bei einem vielleicht fehler sind u.s.w
aber wenn es dann los geht wie aerodynamisch ist die Stopper kugel im Flug ist
hört es bei mir persönlich auf 
aber wems gefällt solls machen


----------



## kuttenkarl (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

ich Angel z.b oft mit so lauf perlen wo ein Wirbel dran ist
wenn ich ehrlich bin einfach aus Bequemlichkeit oder Faulheit so bin ich für MEINE Begebenheiten am flexibelsten kann z.b auch mal mit wenigen Handgriffen einen Schwimmer dran machen ohne groß umzubauen um köderfische zu stippen
klar werden jetzt welche sagen ist quatsch in einer min hat mans auch so umgebaut richtig aber

Hallo,
redest du von meiner Frau? Sie wendet genau die gleiche Methode an, für mich ein Unding. Es funktioniert, also ist es in Ordnung.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kuttenkarl (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

ups, der obere Absatz sollte ein Zitat sein.

Gerd


----------



## Roach05 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Benutze die Schlaufe auch nur noch selten, meisten nutze ich einen freilaufenden Seitenarm.
Was ich aber nie nutze sind Antitanglebooms, ich mag die Teile nicht.


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung teilen. Wenn jemand mit Schlaufe besser klar kommt, dann bin ich der letzte, der ihn vom Anti Tangle überzeugen will. 

Zur Frage weiter oben: Beim Zusammenpacken der Schlaufe musste ich oft den oberen Knoten durch die ersten Ringe ziehen, die Anti Tangle Montage ist einfach etwas kürzer und lässt sich ein paar Sekunden schneller einpacken.

Einen Unterschied in der Bissverwertung habe ich noch nicht bemerkt, ich nutze aber auch gern sehr scharfe Haken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Benutze auch die geraden AT...mit Schlaufe konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden.


----------



## thefinish (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

auf der hauptschnur 
wirbel mit perle 
5ccm vorm ende ein achterknoten binden 
darüber ne kleines bleischrot oder schnur stopper 
am ende der schnur wirben an knüpfen 
so hat den futterkorb freilaufend auf der hauttschnur
glaub die engländer fischen so auch bei wettkämpfen so  
wichtig das du die 5ccm einhälst,bei zu lang 
verheddert es sich


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Benutze beim Feedern ausschließlich Anti-Tangle-Booms!
Ob gebogen oder gerade, ist mir da nicht ganz so wichtig, wobei ich die gebogenen etwas häufiger einsetze.


----------



## hansenhinnerksen (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Ich bin in letzter Zeit dazu übergegangen, eine Helikoptermontage mit ultra kurzem Vorfach zu fischen und setze voll auf den Selbsthakeffekt.Dem Gefühl nach ist meine Bissverwertung deutlich besser geworden.

Bezüglich der Schnurbruchgefahr fische ich eine 28er Hauptschnur und ein 12er Vorfach und auch den Futterkorb knote ich am 12er an.

Was haltet Ihr von der Montage? 


PS es ist auch die faulste Montage, da auf der Hauptschnur nur eine Schlaufe sein muss, und das eigentliche Vorfach sowie der Futterkorb mit Wirbeln fest sind. Man kann also alles fertig aus der Tasche ziehen und muss am Wasser nix mehr knoten 

gruß Hinnerk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Ich fische nur Schlaufenmontage, weil ich nichts andere kann. :q


----------



## Semmelmehl (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

mal ne Frage nebenbei: bis jetzt habe ich auch nur mit der Schlaufe gefischt, hab jetzt aber auch mal Antitangle-Zeuchs gekauft.

Meine Antitangle sind mild ausgedrückt NeonGrün ... stört sowas die Fische nicht?
Der Verkäufer meinte, dass die Farbe völlig egal sei, nur als Jungfische vor 30 Jahren hab ich mal gelernt, alles zu tarnen, dass der Fisch bloß nicht misstrauisch wird.
Und jetzt kommen Verkäufer um die Ecke und erzählen mir, dass das leuchtende Ding keinen Unterschied macht.

Kann dazu bitte mal jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?

Danke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> mal ne Frage nebenbei: bis jetzt habe ich auch nur mit der Schlaufe gefischt, hab jetzt aber auch mal Antitangle-Zeuchs gekauft.
> 
> Meine Antitangle sind mild ausgedrückt NeonGrün ... stört sowas die Fische nicht?
> Der Verkäufer meinte, dass die Farbe völlig egal sei, nur als Jungfische vor 30 Jahren hab ich mal gelernt, alles zu tarnen, dass der Fisch bloß nicht misstrauisch wird.
> ...



Kommt wohl auch auf die Tiefe in der du Angelst und Trübung des Gewässers an. Ansonsten eine sehr relative Geschichte. Es gibt Fische die werden gern auf knallrote Boilies gefangen, es gibt fische die gern auf neongelbe Boilies gehen. Jetzt ist nur die Frage obs nicht eher der Erdbeer oder Bananengeschmack war.  

Tendenziell würde ich sagen das Fische über dauer durch Erfahrung, wenn sie auffällige Dinge sehen können vielleicht eine Art memoryeffekt haben und solche Situationen meiden. (Tun Karpfen bekanntlich, aka in überfischten Gewässern beisst nichts mehr )

Probieren geht da über studieren.


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Antitangle....meine persönliche Meinung: Rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Einfach Durchlaufmontage mit Mikrowirbel nach CIPs, verzwirbeltes Ende in dem das Vorfach eingebunden wird und Ende.
Vor dem verzwirbeln noch zwei kleine Gummistopper druff um den Knoten zu schützen.

Zu den Farben hat Uli Beyer dies:. 
http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser


----------



## Semmelmehl (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

interessanter Artikel, aber besser zum Raubfischen geeignet, als zum Feedern ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> interessanter Artikel, aber besser zum Raubfischen geeignet, als zum Feedern ;-)



Ging um die Farbe.  Grün ist Grün ob für Raubfisch oder Antitangel.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*



Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Meine Antitangle sind mild ausgedrückt NeonGrün ... stört sowas die Fische nicht?
> Der Verkäufer meinte............ .


Genau, der Verkäufer meinte, klingelt es da nicht? #6 :q


----------



## oldhesse (15. September 2016)

*AW: Feeder Schlaufe vs. Anti Tangle*

Beim heavy feedern im Rhein nehm ich die Schlaufenmontage. Anti Tangle vertraue ich einfach nicht bei der Wanderung des Futterkorbs von Einwurf bis zum Liegeplatz verdreht sich eh alles so sehr, dass von meiner Sicht aus kaum noch von einem freiem Durchlauf sprechen kann. 

Selbst beim Zanderangeln verzichte ich mittlerweile auf das Röhrchen und nehm lieber das Tropfenblei direkt auf die Hautschnur. Da ich auch nicht 30 Meter auswerfe sondern meist unter 15 Meter bleibe vertraue ich dem großen Öhr eher als dem Röhrchen.

Ist denke ich aber Geschmackssache


----------

